# Canon Powershot SX30 IS - Advice Needed please



## Glen Hooker (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the photography world.
I play cricket and want a camera to take action shots of my local team from the edge of the ground. 

Would the Canon PowerShot SX30 IS be a reasonable camera to take these shots throughout the summer months?

*Sensor* • 1/2.3 " Type CCD
• 14.1 million effective pixels
*Image sizes* • 4320 x 3240
• 3072 x 2304
• 1600 x 1200
• 640 x 480
• 3744 x 2104. 
• Resize in playback (M2, S, 320 x 240)
*Movie clips* • 1280 x 720 @ 30fps
• 640 x 480 @ 30fps
• 320 x 240 @ 30fps
• Miniature Effect (HD, L) 6fps, 3fps, 1.5 fps
*File formats* • Still: JPEG (Exif v2.3)
• Movie: MOV [H.264 + Linear PCM (stereo)]
*Lens* • 24- 840mm equiv
• 35x Optical zoom 
• F2.7 - F5.8
• 13 elements in 10 groups (1 Hi-UD lens, 1 UD lens and 1 double-sided aspherical lens) 
• Ultra Sonic Motor (USM)

Hope you can help

Glen


----------



## weepete (Dec 8, 2014)

Looks a bit slow to me, only 1.3 frames per second continuous shooting. High noise at low ISOs also looks like an issue as well (meaning you'll be limited to shooting in very well lit conditions or your image quality will suffer)


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Dec 8, 2014)

A few others to look at, if you really need a big zoom.

Top 10 Best Ultra Zoom Bridge Digital Cameras 2014

John.


----------



## weepete (Dec 8, 2014)

That lumix FZ200 looks pretty good with the constant f2.8 and 12 fps burst mode at full resolution. I'd have a serious look at that if I was considering a bridge camera for sports.


----------



## Glen Hooker (Dec 10, 2014)

That's great, thank you.
Would you agree that this is a decent deal to start? Panasonic Lumix FZ200 Digital Camera + 32GB Accessory Bundle - SlrHut.co.uk


----------

